# FS- Normandy/ Jersey crossed heifer



## Dallgyer (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful grass fed 2 year old heifer will make a great family cow or addition to your herd! Thinking $1500 or make an offer?


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

1) Location?
2) heifer is bred? or not at age 2, good luck with that price (depending on location)
3) pics always help


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry, just can't open the pics - my bad.


----------

